# Spiral and/or snaplock connections



## Temp626 (Jan 2, 2013)

I recently purchased the Penn State 3.5 hp cyclone. Now I am in the process designing my ductwork. 

There is something about the ductwork connections I don't understand. Most of the brands of fittings for spiral pipe that I see out there have connections where both ends of the fittings are 'male' ends. Shouldn't the inlet end always be 'female' and the outlet always be 'male' for two reasons? 1) smoother airflow And 2) no edges to catch dust and chips.... Am I just looking in the wrong places? I know that if I look at the high dollar stuff like NordFab, the flange connectors address this issue, but who wants to cough up that much cash? ..... Please educate and/or correct me.

Also, keeping the above in mind, can you folks point me in the right direction as far as reasonably priced spiral pipe and fittings? I live near Charlotte, NC.

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Temp626 said:


> I recently purchased the Penn State 3.5 hp cyclone. Now I am in the process designing my ductwork.
> 
> There is something about the ductwork connections I don't understand. Most of the brands of fittings for spiral pipe that I see out there have connections where both ends of the fittings are 'male' ends. Shouldn't the inlet end always be 'female' and the outlet always be 'male' for two reasons? 1) smoother airflow And 2) no edges to catch dust and chips.... Am I just looking in the wrong places? I know that if I look at the high dollar stuff like NordFab, the flange connectors address this issue, but who wants to cough up that much cash? ..... Please educate and/or correct me.
> 
> ...


Not sure if they are reasonable or not but http://www.blastgateco.com/Spiral-Pipe-and-Fittings.php here you go. Shipping may be expensive, I have ordered some small things and the shipping exceeded the part cost.


----------

